# soft start problem ?



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

i just noticed that my new ts2410 sometimes will really kick loud when i turn it on. 95% of the time it starts smoothly but the other times its a really loud bam. seems to me the soft start switch might be the problem. any one else had these problems with there saw, and what did you do. i really like the saw and dont want to take it back, ill end up with the r4510 and dont want that one.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

My UniSaw sort of explodes when it starts. I've never thought anything about it. I only noticed it when I upgraded from from a Jet contractor saw (120 volt) to the 240 volt UniSaw.

I didn't think that table saws had a soft start switch. I don't see a logical reason for it. You really want the saw running at full RPM before you use it. It's not like a router that is being hand held when you start it and you don't want it walking away from your hands.

It is possible that when you hit the switch the A/C Sine wave is exactly at the peak and the current to the motor goes from zero to maximum in a few milliseconds. 

DUNNO, just a guess.


----------

